# might it be the trans



## CubMartin154 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all, I have a 70's lo-boy 154 and the other night I was using it and the trans stopped working.... I can move the shift lever around in a circle like it has no gears(its not stuck in gear and the clutch works)...any ideas where I should start to troubleshoot this?


Thanks


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome CM.Bye
My gut feeling saying shifter rod pin/bolt or forfolk broke free,would there be plate you can remove and shine light to see?


----------



## CubMartin154 (Apr 7, 2011)

I removed the shift rod/top trans cover and the shift rod broke about 3 " above the ball.... should I be concerned why or do these things happen?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I wouldn't be to concern for the tractor well over 35 years and been used..could have had crack for many years,but what I would be concern you have all the pieces.


----------



## CubMartin154 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Thomas, I have the piece of the shaft so I think I'm good.... I will buy a new shaft and try it out


----------



## CubMartin154 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Thomas, well the new lever worked.... the trans was really low on fluid so I filled up the trans and now the 3pt hitch is not going up or down???? I now know the hydraulics go through the trans...... any ideas


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Do your model have filter screen/screens..maybe old fluid plugging.
Owners booklet may show easy way or fix.


----------

